# brute vs grizzly



## Tealshawn (Mar 30, 2013)

okay guys don't know if this is ever been talked about but here it goes I ride a grizzly 700 and I have never had a brute but I know you guys love your brutes what are differences between the 2 bikes for mud and water


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Brute 750 to grizzly 660? - MudInMyBlood Forums

Grizz to brute =
going from a pony to a Thoroughbred.


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

i think he pretty much summed that up. another one is like going from muscle car to ferrari


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Evidently,the new grizz 700 is supposed to have more power,and I'd like to see the difference. The grizz is a nice quad,but it's the short seat and open handlebars that I didn't like.i'm holding off for a new brute,but I don't think a bigger bore is coming.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Great quads but unfortunately a single cylinder.. even the same CCs.. will never develop the low end torque a multi-cylinder engine does only because power is applied to the crank more then once in during its rotational cycle with a twin and higher. My old 700 Magna was just a 700, but it was a V-4 with 16 valves and that...would have beat the pants off any v-twin.. bad!


----------



## bcorum (Jan 10, 2014)

Its all in what you want to do, if you want more power and do not mind working on a fourwheeler a lot then get the Brute.


----------



## SpecEdition (Dec 10, 2013)

yep you will be rebuilding the motor twice as fast on a brute and when you do its alot more work and money to replace. I have buddies with brutes that i ride with. I can follow them anywhere through any hole but the cant always follow me bc they are affraid to break something. Usually my Grizz 700 ends up pulling them home by the end of the ride! Grizz has plenty of power if you do the correct sheave mods. One of my buddies has a stockish Brute and we run side by side in a race.... now my buddies 840 brute walks me pretty good... but he also misses ALOT of rides bc its ALWAYS broke!!!


----------



## bcorum (Jan 10, 2014)

SpecEdition said:


> yep you will be rebuilding the motor twice as fast on a brute and when you do its alot more work and money to replace. I have buddies with brutes that i ride with. I can follow them anywhere through any hole but the cant always follow me bc they are affraid to break something. Usually my Grizz 700 ends up pulling them home by the end of the ride! Grizz has plenty of power if you do the correct sheave mods. One of my buddies has a stockish Brute and we run side by side in a race.... now my buddies 840 brute walks me pretty good... but he also misses ALOT of rides bc its ALWAYS broke!!!


I agree, no brute i ride with will follow me, but what sheave are you running?


----------



## SpecEdition (Dec 10, 2013)

Jbs is the only way to go! Call james at jbs hotrod! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TGM (Jan 9, 2014)

bcorum said:


> I agree, no brute i ride with will follow me, but what sheave are you running?


Watching your video's looks like you guys do a lot of water riding with no snorkels. Anybody would know a brute doesn't like water so why risk it? That's like me calling my friend and his Grizzly out for not following me into a hole since he doesn't have snorkels on his Grizzly and I do on my Brute. It's not cause the bike won't go through it, its whether or not you want to pay to fix it.


----------



## bcorum (Jan 10, 2014)

TGM said:


> Watching your video's looks like you guys do a lot of water riding with no snorkels. Anybody would know a brute doesn't like water so why risk it? That's like me calling my friend and his Grizzly out for not following me into a hole since he doesn't have snorkels on his Grizzly and I do on my Brute. It's not cause the bike won't go through it, its whether or not you want to pay to fix it.


If you watched the videos then you seen the lime green brute that is snorkeled and he will not follow me in mud or water and his is in the shop again for another 500 dollar fix and thats about the 5th time its been in the shop after about 7 rides and he is done with brutes, putting a for sale sign on it when he gets it home. My dad also went the brute route and had to spend 500 dollars after one ride and sold it right after that. That was the points i was trying to get across w/o going into detail. Also thats with out them following me, i would hate to know the money that would be spent if they did :bigeyes:


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

Any machine that's not took care of will break the brute just flat out has more power than the grizzly does if you want power you are going to have be able to work on it or pay to have it fixed that's with anything you buy cars ,trucks,ATV,SxS the more power you have the more stuff breaks I've had no trouble out of my brute but I try to take care of it and for how I use my ATV I would not change my mind about buying another brute there just fun to drive and easy to find parts for


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brute69 said:


> Any machine that's not took care of will break the brute just flat out has more power than the grizzly does if you want power you are going to have be able to work on it or pay to have it fixed that's with anything you buy cars ,trucks,ATV,SxS the more power you have the more stuff breaks I've had no trouble out of my brute but I try to take care of it and for how I use my ATV I would not change my mind about buying another brute there just fun to drive and easy to find parts for


I'll stand with ya on that thought too brute69. Mine's been a sweetheart sense the day I bought it, never left me walk'n and its most everyone else we have to wait on when me and SWBF ride. I'd buy another one tomorrow without question.


----------



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

My brute has always been good to me as well. Its all in how you ride them, you cant take a quad and dunk it in 4ft mud holes all day and expect it to last.


----------



## bcorum (Jan 10, 2014)

brute69 said:


> Any machine that's not took care of will break the brute just flat out has more power than the grizzly does if you want power you are going to have be able to work on it or pay to have it fixed that's with anything you buy cars ,trucks,ATV,SxS the more power you have the more stuff breaks I've had no trouble out of my brute but I try to take care of it and for how I use my ATV I would not change my mind about buying another brute there just fun to drive and easy to find parts for


exactly what i said


bcorum said:


> Its all in what you want to do, if you want more power and do not mind working on a fourwheeler a lot then get the Brute.


But yall are right if they are treated right they hold up a lot better, as you see i own a brute and it was bought from a guy that had put 40 some hours on it and still had stock tires and then me and my grandpa are the only ones that have touched it modding so i know exactly what i got thats why i just bought it from my grandpa.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Both of my Brutes have been great. I don't work on them a lot. ... I do service them and I have changed a couple seals and replaced belts when necessary and made a few upgrades . They have both been ridden quite a lot. My 18 year old son can be pretty rough on any machine. I would buy another one without hesitation. I doubt seriously that I would follow a grizzly (or any machine) through deep mud/water ...its just not my thing, I don't have mine set up for that. Also, I did see a grizzly "white eye" and not follow me up a steep, narrow, mountain trail ...was it the machine or the rider? I don't know... Would I buy a grizzly, no probably not. I've gotten used to twin cylinders and anything less would feel like a down grade to me.


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

> NMKawierider;291567]I'll stand with ya on that thought too brute69. Mine's been a sweetheart sense the day I bought it, never left me walk'n and its most everyone else we have to wait on when me and SWBF ride. I'd buy another one tomorrow without question.


Thanks NMKawierider I'm not scared to throw mine in a deep hole because that's one of the reasons I bought it I know you mainly trail ride but I can tell you I'm the fist to break the pressure washer out when the ridings done for the day and I let it dry and start doing the walk around checking oil, front diff.and radiator for mud ,ect.just stuff every body should check when done riding then when its time to ride again I don't have to worry


----------

